# Keswick Meet (cumbrian meet)



## HOBIE (Oct 18, 2011)

Met some nice people on last meeting.         So doing it again  at Sweeneys Keswick on sunday 23 oct at 8ish.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

Ah! Would love to come, but a bit far  Make sure you swap mobile numbers this time


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 18, 2011)

Have sent Grandma from cumbria a private message hope she gets it.             Thanks northy !


----------



## Nyadach (Oct 24, 2011)

Another good meet, and a nice turn out. If we keep growing with the numbers at the rate these meetings are expanding we'll need to find somewhere bigger. Some good discussions again as always.


----------



## Steff (Oct 24, 2011)

glad it went well

did granma go?


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 26, 2011)

It was another good meeting last weekend with some good chin wagging. Hope grandma gets her pump & next time even more turn up !


----------



## grandma (Oct 27, 2011)

realy enjoyed the meet hubby and I had a good time, sorry we dident stay longer next time we will.
We dont get out mutch but thingh are going to change now the grandkids are not hear all the time.
As you know Hobie been a bit down about it all so it was good to just get away for a few hours thank you and hope to see you both soon.Hope others in this area can get there they missed a great night.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 27, 2011)

So pleased you had a good night !   I love it in Keswick. Was only over for a few days but did 2 hillics & kids where on lake. Didnt rain !


----------



## grandma (Oct 28, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> So pleased you had a good night !   I love it in Keswick. Was only over for a few days but did 2 hillics & kids where on lake. Didnt rain !



we live so close to it and never seem to go mutch unless it to something like meeting you or a fun day out with the grandkids at the park now and agen we should go more but i gess we live with this all the time and its just there we just take it for granted i gess. I havent even been round all the lakes its a shame and theresyou carnt wate till your back hear


----------



## FM001 (Oct 28, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> So pleased you had a good night !   I love it in Keswick. Was only over for a few days but did 2 hillics & kids where on lake. Didnt rain !




Didn't rain in Keswick, that's a first


----------

